
Computing Machinery and Intelligence (1950) [pdf] - headalgorithm
https://academic.oup.com/mind/article-pdf/LIX/236/433/9866119/433.pdf
======
nbeleski
Such an amazing piece of work from one of the greatest thinkers of the past
century.

I wonder how many CS students finish their degree without having read Turing
papers.

~~~
Yajirobe
Why would the average CS student need to know about the Turing test?

~~~
okintheory
Yeah, what's all this hype with AI anyway?

~~~
pagutierrezn
If still a hype since 1950, it might deserve some attention from students

